# [SOLVED] Computer making a noise like a siren



## smithharrison

Hi,I wonder if anyone could help please.
My computer intermittently makes a noise a bit like a siren!
I have cleaned inside the tower,so it isn't dirt on the fan.
Any ideas on what could be causing it would be appreciated.
Thankyou


----------



## MikenandezNST

*Re: Computer making a noise like a siren*

Possibly a BIOS beep indicating imminent hardware failure.

You might be overheating check the fans inside especially the one on the CPU heatsink.


----------



## vladimirb

*Re: Computer making a noise like a siren*

Hello and Welcome to TSF...

Are you able to boot into operating system or you are getting blank screen on display????

Check if this noise is coming from PSU...

Keep us posted...


----------



## smithharrison

*Re: Computer making a noise like a siren*

Thanks for your replies.
My computer is running fine,no problems apart from this intermitant noise, it started a couple of weeks ago and makes this noise about three times a week.


----------



## vladimirb

*Re: Computer making a noise like a siren*

Check if it is coming from PSU, I have had similar problems.

Keep us posted...


----------



## smithharrison

*Re: Computer making a noise like a siren*

How do I do that?


----------



## vladimirb

*Re: Computer making a noise like a siren*

Turn on PC and put your ear close to PSU 
If you hear noise coming from PSU, it is PSU


----------



## MikenandezNST

*Re: Computer making a noise like a siren*

Just another possibility that your sound settings have been messed up by accident or spyware.

Start -> Control Panel -> Sounds and Audio Devices -> Sounds

Select Windows Default and click apply. It will ask you if you want to save the previous settings under a different name. Just click cancel


----------



## vladimirb

*Re: Computer making a noise like a siren*

Oh thanks Mike,
This sound is coming from the case or from the speakers??????


----------



## MikenandezNST

*Re: Computer making a noise like a siren*



vladimirb said:


> Oh thanks Mike,
> This sound is coming from the case or from the speakers??????


np looks like we are close to nailing this 1!


----------



## smithharrison

*Re: Computer making a noise like a siren*

Mike already done what you advised........but,thanks
No noise when I boot up the PC.Apart from normal sounds.


----------



## rosiesdad

*Re: Computer making a noise like a siren*

I had a Dell, the case fan would do that(intermittent) and especially on startup. I put my money on that.


----------



## smithharrison

*Re: Computer making a noise like a siren*

Hiya rosiesdad,
case fan? I take it you mean the fan that runs inside the tower? this did get glogged up when we renovated our house,I did vacum it and its been ok up to the past few weeks,its a couple of years since it clogged up.Maybe I should get a new one.
Thanks for trying to help


----------



## smithharrison

*Re: Computer making a noise like a siren*

I think I have resoved my problem........I did vacum the fan last week,but I have just taken he fan off ,and the grill behind the fan was clogged with dust.It is now spotless.
I shall report back next week to let you know if it was the muck in the grill that made my computer go off like a siren.
Big Thanks for trying to help.


----------



## MikenandezNST

*Re: Computer making a noise like a siren*



smithharrison said:


> I think I have resoved my problem........I did vacum the fan last week,but I have just taken he fan off ,and the grill behind the fan was clogged with dust.It is now spotless.
> I shall report back next week to let you know if it was the muck in the grill that made my computer go off like a siren.
> Big Thanks for trying to help.


Good you have found the issue to be a fan as I stated in permalink #2 checking fans would be the first thing to check it appears it was not the fan I would first suspect although I did mention to check fans, well keep us posted and if the issue is resolved then please use the thread tools to mark this thread as solved.


----------



## smithharrison

*Re: Computer making a noise like a siren*

Issue resolved....no more siren.
It must have been the clogged up box behind the fan,
Thankyou all for trying to help.


----------



## vladimirb

I am glad you have sorted things right mate 
If you ever need help again, you know where you can find us 
Take care


----------



## dai

if it re-occurs redo the paste on the cpu with some arctic silver

http://www.arcticsilver.com/arctic_silver_instructions.htm

siren ambulance sounds indicates over heating cpu


----------

